# Wilkinson Wood Stove



## Western Heritage (Feb 20, 2019)

I am looking for any information on a Wilkinson wood stove.  This stove does not have a UL listing, therefore the insurance company is not happy.  When researching a "Wilkinson" I cannot find a thing about them.  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Wilkinson2008 (Sep 10, 2019)

Its been awhile since you’ve posted so I’m not sure you’ll get this. But I’ll tell you what I know. The short answer is that it’s a custom build. The story goes like this. My Grandpa Bob (Robert) was a jack of all trades handy man living in the Salt Lake City and Highland areas of Utah. He did some work for a local stove manufacturer on the promise of payment after the job was complete. When done the owner didn’t have the cash ready so offered the payment in merchandise. My Grandpa agreed and got 6 stoves in exchange for his work. Wanting to make them special he got his friend who worked with cast iron to make new doors for them with our family name on them. Wilkinson. He then gave 3 of them to various family members. The other 3 he put outside his shop to sell. Hoping to eventually sell to recoup his money he was shocked to see them sell within a week. He decided to make more. With the help of his brother and uncle they would buy stoves from different companies and customize them. All had the Wilkinson name on the front but some would also have a nature scene on the top.  This continued for 6-7 years during the 70s I think. My Great Uncle John traveled a lot for his job and would haul a few around with him to sell as well as selling here in Utah. I don’t know how many where made but it wasn’t a huge amount. If you want I could possibly find out more from other family members. But at the moment this is all I know.


----------



## Wilkinson2008 (Sep 10, 2019)

P.S.  I can’t tell if the one you have has the nature scene or not. If it does could you post a picture of it. The dad of my best friend in my family was the one who drew the original. Neither of us has seen it.


----------



## Jenkinsa (Oct 1, 2020)

We have inherited one in our home we purchased in June. I love this stove, lit it for the first time yesterday. Within 5 min heat above was radiating, within 20 the 40*10 basement playroom was warm. Two hours after extinguishing itself (the dampers allow for easy tweaking of airflow) it was still radiating heat in the room. It’s stout, well made and one of my most favorite parts of this house. Thanks to your crew!


----------



## begreen (Oct 1, 2020)

Was the installation inspected upon purchase? Many of these old stoves were installed without a liner. That is no longer allowed.


----------

